# Converting a foreign licence after obtaining PR



## ZimNerd (Jul 21, 2014)

HI Guys,

I thought I should share how I managed to do the conversion.


After getting my CSV in 2015 I applied for a PR in August 2016 which got rejected in November 2016 and the reason was "My CSV was Fraudulent" despite the fact that i got it from DHA via VFS.
I requested DHA verification department to check for me and i got a reply in February 2017 stating that it was a valid CSV.
I then emailed DHA and was advised to appeal.
I Appealed in February 2017
The Appeal took forever untill January 2018, I managed to contact to the them Minister Ayanda Dhlodlo via twitter and she escalated the issue to the appeals department.
I waited and waited and still nothing, Luckily I stumbled on the minister's email address and I emailed her about my issue.
She forwarded the issue to the PR Appeals manager who forwarded it down the chain till there was silence.
After waiting again, i forwarded the communication chain to Ayanda who then complained to her colleagues about their lack of competence.
The PR appeals manager then emailed informing me that Hi will personally handle my application and finalize it the same day (April 2018).
A few hours later i noticed my application had changed status, two days later I was notified that its ready for collection.

I quickly applied for an ID that came out in 6 weeks( June 2018).
I then requested a driver's licence confirmation from my country, a friend collected for me.
Upon receiving the letter from CVR I went to my Consulate to have it confirmed and paid 250 for that.
10 days later i went to collect the confirmation of my licence.
I went to book for a licence conversion and was told i need to do the K53 driving lessons as il be verified by the normal licence test
I went and did a few lessons to familiarize with the K53 test
I went and did the test and passed then was issued with a temporary licence
Now i'm waiting 6 weeks to get the Licence


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for such detailed updated. and congrats on your PR and Licence. Did they take your Zim license when you did the "Conversion"?

In hindsight, would you just have written the learners and do K53 test instead of going the conversion route.


----------



## ZimNerd (Jul 21, 2014)

jollem said:


> Thanks for such detailed updated. and congrats on your PR and Licence. Did they take your Zim license when you did the "Conversion"?
> 
> In hindsight, would you just have written the learners and do K53 test instead of going the conversion route.



Thank you, They take your licence and any traffic register if you have.


----------



## ZimNerd (Jul 21, 2014)

ZimNerd said:


> Thank you, They take your licence and any traffic register if you have.


I didn't see the need to take the K53 test, Conversion is quicker but if your driving skills are not that good then a k53 test will help or you will just do a few driving lessons.


----------



## murombedzi (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi Zimnerd, 
Which office did you go to, to book your license conversion? The midrand office is telling it will take time to call me back for the test after I book.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

I got my PR in April 2016 in Durban, went to the Durban Traffic offices to enquire how I can convert, they told me just to do an eye test, passed the eye test payed about R240 and got a paper licence same day while they produced my card licence. 1 month after the paper licence, went to the office, handed in the paper licence, got the card licence...they never asked for the foreign licence...I now have 2 licence cards-one RSA and one from home country. I hear that the requirements for conversion are different per province since each province has some latitude ro set their requirements and processes. However, KZN will convert your licence to RSA only if you got your PR in KZN.


----------



## micha8802 (Mar 23, 2018)

IamT said:


> I got my PR in April 2016 in Durban, went to the Durban Traffic offices to enquire how I can convert, they told me just to do an eye test, passed the eye test payed about R240 and got a paper licence same day while they produced my card licence. 1 month after the paper licence, went to the office, handed in the paper licence, got the card licence...they never asked for the foreign licence...I now have 2 licence cards-one RSA and one from home country. I hear that the requirements for conversion are different per province since each province has some latitude ro set their requirements and processes. However, KZN will convert your licence to RSA only if you got your PR in KZN.


Hi I am in Durban as well so did you need to give them the letter from CVR in Zim?
and all the other related docs that I have been seeing here? apparently you have to go get a letter from the embassy as well....


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, This is the process I did. I sent a brother of mine in Zim my Zim licence copy and he 'arranged' a licence confirmation letter addressed to RSA authorities. Obviously you can get this in person at CVR. I then took this letter to Zim Embassy in JHB to get another licence confirmation from the embassy. When this letter arrived, 
I then took it to the Rossburgh testing center, 
my Zim licence, 
my AA Zim International Drivers Licence, 
proof of residence, 
PR certificate, 
RSA ID Document (you can't get the SA licence without the RSA ID as they need an ID number to put on the RSA licence) 
R240(may have increased) so take R1000 just in case there are other charges,
2 drivers licence photos (there is a photo booth at the testing center),

That should be all. 

You will be required to do the eye test and if you pass, they will take your AA International drivers licence but not your Zim licence (be prepared for them to demand to take the Zim licence too in case rules have changed).


----------



## micha8802 (Mar 23, 2018)

IamT said:


> Yes, This is the process I did. I sent a brother of mine in Zim my Zim licence copy and he 'arranged' a licence confirmation letter addressed to RSA authorities. Obviously you can get this in person at CVR. I then took this letter to Zim Embassy in JHB to get another licence confirmation from the embassy. When this letter arrived,
> I then took it to the Rossburgh testing center,
> my Zim licence,
> my AA Zim International Drivers Licence,
> ...



Thanks a mill that helps a lot and so at the Zim embassy, does the letter cone out immediately or i have to wait a couple of days? Should they decide to take my licence its cool i have another one in zim when i thought i lost my first one then I eventually found it 🤣. Also does it necessarily have to be Rossburgh or can I just go to the DLTC in my area ?


----------



## micha8802 (Mar 23, 2018)

*Conversion Done*

Hi Guys 

Just an updated of my conversion in the KZN region, to perhaps help who ever might need to convert their licence and the docs required.

The following is what you will need;

1. Obtain a letter from your registering authority of your licence in my case it Central Vehicle Registry in Zim , I paid $5
2. Take the letter in point one to the embassy in my case Zim embassy, they then generate a letter with your SA ID number your picture and details of the class of licence you will obtain in SA. Note take two passport sized colour photos which they will affix on the letter when its ready,R250, your SA ID and Original Drivers Licence(which you intendto convert).
3. Once you receive your letter, start gathering your docs together which you can now take to your local traffic department, mine was Stanger in KZN.
4. At your local traffic department carry with you your PR certificate, Passport, Original licence, Letter from your registering authority, letter from the embassy confirming your licence, and current SA proof of address.
5. At this stage they fax your docs to the head office, in my case its in Pietermaritzburg, you then wait for about 2 weeks for them to approve that you actually have a licence. In PMB they call up your embassy to verify whether your letter is valid that you brought to your local traffic department.
6. Once approved, you now go back with all these documents again but carry with you passport size photos, 4 to be safe, for your application as well as your temporary licence once the process is complete. Be prepared to get an eye test at the traffic department, but should you be worried about that which I was, go to specsavers and get an eye test which was free in my case, and obtain a certificate from specsavers, take that certificate with you, to the traffic dept so you do not have to do the eye test.
7. when you have all this filled in which is the green form they give you and when you get served they will take your fingerprints and make you sign and then the process is done. I paid R250 and my Temporary licence was free as this was the first issue of a licence.
8. The temp licence is valid for 6 months whilst you wait for the card drivers licence, and so my wait begins! but atleast its done

I hope this helps someone out there, I understand the gautengers have to do K53, such a shlurp!

cheers!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

awesome. You guys a lucky. In GP we have to do a road test. So in GP you might as well get a new licence afresh.

However, I am curious to know, did they give you back your foreign license or they retain it?


----------



## micha8802 (Mar 23, 2018)

jollem said:


> awesome. You guys a lucky. In GP we have to do a road test. So in GP you might as well get a new licence afresh.
> 
> However, I am curious to know, did they give you back your foreign license or they retain it?


well they did not ask me to leave anything to get my temp licence, the lady helping me just said bring your ID when you come and collect, which is what I will do. I am definitely keeping my Zenge!!!


----------



## zimbo2365 (Aug 20, 2018)

HI Guys 

Is it a must or required by law for me to convert my zim licence and if so how much time do they give to make the conversion after getting SA ID? If not required by law what are the benefits of converting to SA one?


----------



## micha8802 (Mar 23, 2018)

zimbo2365 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> Is it a must or required by law for me to convert my zim licence and if so how much time do they give to make the conversion after getting SA ID? If not required by law what are the benefits of converting to SA one?


Hi There 

you have 12 months to convert otherwise your licence is invalid afterwards eg should you have an accident the insurers won't cover things like that. 

I suggest you convert and just get it out of the way its a little hard in GP but if you are in other provinces its much easier!


----------



## zimbo2365 (Aug 20, 2018)

thank you will do that


----------

